# WD Gold 4TB Enterprise Class Hard Disk Drive



## chetansha (Feb 14, 2019)

*For Sale !*

*Product Name, Manufacturers code & URL: WD Gold Datacenter Hard Drive | WD*

*Expected Price:* Rs 8,000/-

*Source and Time of Purchase:* Bought from Ebay in 2016

*Reason for Sale:* Recd in RMA

*RMA/Servicing history:* RMA'ed 1 times.

*Product Condition:* Brand New Sealed Pack

*Purchase Invoice Available:* No.

*Company official Indian warranty valid/Remaining Warranty period:* Yes : 04.07.2019

*Accessories Included:* Original box

*Product Location:* Coimbatore. TN

*Preferred Courier:* DTDC / Shree Nandan

*Shipping Charges:* /RS 180 to 240 extra/ depending on location + Insurance if buyer want

*Payment Options:* Cash, Bank transfer, Bitcoin.
*This is NOT a refurb or recertified HDD.*


----------



## Desmond (Feb 15, 2019)

Can you use this for desktop machines?


----------



## chetansha (Feb 15, 2019)

Desmond David said:


> Can you use this for desktop machines?


Yes. I was using it in NAS

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## chetansha (Feb 23, 2019)

drive sold on other forum, thread closed.


----------

